
2003 Baghdad DHL attempted shootdown incident - swatkat
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2003_Baghdad_DHL_attempted_shootdown_incident
======
jrnichols
And even in 2013, this aircraft is _still_ sitting right where it was
photographed in 2011. Along with some other stripped relics from the old Iraqi
Airways fleet. There's a Boeing 747-SP sitting there too! Unfortunately in the
position I was in, I was not able to get any photos. I wish that I was able
to. :(

